# Breaking News NewZeland EarthQuake.



## Elvarg (Feb 22, 2011)

New Zealand's prime minister says at least 65 people are dead in an earthquake that struck the city of Christchurch, collapsing numerous buildings as people worked inside.

Prime Minister John Key said the 6.3-magnitude quake, which struck around lunchtime Tuesday, is "an absolute tragedy" for the city and its people.

Police reported fatalities in several parts of the city and numerous injuries.  They say two buses were crushed by falling buildings. 

Many buildings in the city center collapsed, and Christchurch cathedral was heavily damaged.  Power and telephone lines are cut in some places.  Some roads caved in and at least one bridge has been damaged.

Thousands of people have fled buildings and gathered in the streets of Christchurch as the city is now being hit by a series of aftershocks. 

Flights in and out of Christchurch were temporarily cancelled.

The U.S. Geological Survey said the quake was centered about 5 kilometers from the city at a depth of 4 kilometers.

Christchurch, one of New Zealand's largest cities,  was hit by a  7.1- magnitude earthquake last September and a series of aftershock has rattled the city ever since.
Mayor Bob Parker told Radio New Zealand that Tuesday's temblor felt like a whole new earthquake had struck, and not an aftershock.

The mayor advised people not to drive.
New Zealand's geological service says the earthquake has caused more damage than the stronger one in September because of its relatively shallow depth.[/p]


[youtube]Gp0KGExeMjw[/youtube]

sorry if i have posted this in the wrong section.

My Condolences go to their families.


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 22, 2011)

Holy shit. I hope my NZ friends are okay.


----------



## jonesman99 (Feb 22, 2011)

Well geez...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That just took out about 35% of their population didn't it?

But no, my heart goes out to everyone affected over there.

But, really, I wonder what is gonna happen to production of Power Rangers Samurai now?

I'm sorry... that sounded a little selfish. I want to know if we have any Temp-ers that are from NZ?

TBH, I didnt think that they got earthquakes.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 22, 2011)

whoa. i hope people there who survived are okay. and buildings collapsed? i wanna see one of those. but not collapsing on me.


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 22, 2011)

I guess it's better that the earthquake took place *in* New Zealand, rather than in the ocean causing a tsunami which would suck way way more.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 22, 2011)

Holy shit! That's gotta suck! I know people from NZ, I hope their families are OK...


----------



## Edgedancer (Feb 22, 2011)

I hope everyone is alright. I think I know one or two people living there, my girlfriends sister and partner and luckily they are fine.


----------



## signz (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh shit, I hope Normmatt and (of course) other tempers from NZ are ok.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 22, 2011)

I hope that's not why Sian isn't answering her phone right now. She's already moved about as far away from me as she can get. If she moves on to another plane of reality I may well have to face up to the possibility that she might not be dating material.

Seriously though, I'm gonna go call her again just to be sure...I'm all worried now.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 22, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> I hope that's not why Sian isn't answering her phone right now. She's already moved about as far away from me as she can get. If she moves on to another plane of reality I may well have to face up to the possibility that she might not be dating material.
> 
> Seriously though, I'm gonna go call her again just to be sure...I'm all worried now.


Good luck to you both.
This shit's awful.


----------



## Talaria (Feb 23, 2011)

jonesman99 said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> I'm sorry... that sounded a little selfish. I want to know if we have any Temp-ers that are from NZ?
> 
> TBH, I didnt think that they got earthquakes.



Yes there are, I was in Christchurch when the earthquake struck. Was in the 3rd floor of the University Library when it struck, never knew books could fly. 

And yes we do get earthquakes, the same city got a 7.1 Earthquake about 5 months ago, no lives were lost though.


----------



## Elvarg (Feb 23, 2011)

Talaria said:
			
		

> jonesman99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was the university damaged servilely?


----------



## CarbonX13 (Feb 23, 2011)

6.3 isn't even that bad, at least for us Taiwanese... o.O

My condolences to the families of those who died. Hope everyone else is alright...


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 23, 2011)

The news is saying that this was actually an aftershock of the earthquake they had last September, which reached 7.1 on the richter scale. This aftershock did more damage than the 7.1 earthquake due to it being not as deep.


----------



## jaycc (Feb 23, 2011)

so sad r.i.p those who lost their lives


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey, that's reported to our country and I know that an earthquake has occured at New Zealand.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will pray for those who lost their lives.


----------



## lolzed (Feb 23, 2011)

btw the death count is now 75; 300 are missing


----------

